# Flat Speaker Wire



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

Dustin07 said:


> This part of the forum really doesn't get much attention eh?
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with flat speaker wire? I'm thinking about trying it, but my wall is smothered in texture......
> ...


Yes it is made for going under carpeting, no I don't have a pic. 

Bob


----------



## Dustin07 (Oct 10, 2005)

I've read that it's sold for use on walls as well, to be plastered over and painted. makes sense, just would be too difficult on textured walls I think.

under carpet would be good if you could think that far in advance. I could have laid some under my pergo. should have...doh!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

For SurroundSound, I frequently go under the base. To go up in the corners, use an inside moulding or small45* cove mould and build a small shelf on the top for the speaker. If the money is there, I'll build a 1/4 or 1/2 column and hid the speaker inside.

If you can get a run up (inside the wall), you can also come down from the ceiling with the same decorative stuff. I did one where the rear speakers were hidden in hanging plant baskets, silk plants of course.

Get creative. There is always some way to do anything.

Now you have the wireless speaker option too.


----------

